# Bild (jpg) öffnen



## loko12 (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage, ich möchte  aus einer Java-Anwendung ein Bild, das auf der Festplatte liegt (C:\Bild1.jpg) öffnen.
wo das Bild angezigt wird ist mir nicht so wichtig, hauptsache es wird angezeigt!
Kann mir jemand helfen???


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

Hast du schon im Forum "gegoogelt"? Nix gefunden?
Es gibt unzählige Beiträge, die sich mit dem Thema _Bilder anzeigen_ beschäftigen....


----------



## loko12 (26. Apr 2006)

ich finde hier zu nichts!


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2006)

Du findest nichts oder du verstehst es nicht? Falls ersters hast du nicht richtig gesucht  :roll: 

ImageIO => bild laden

JPanel#paintComponent und Graphics#drawImage => Bild zeichnen


----------

